# Is this a good deal for an S1? I need help....



## rharrell (Aug 13, 2008)

I just found a 2007 Cervelo S1 listed online and I need some advice as to whether this is a good deal or not. It's listed as a "2007 Cervelo S1 Special Edition"... the paint scheme is different from any of the other Cervelo S1's I can find online. The guy says it's a 2007 model that was bought new in 2009, and he's only put about 300 miles on it. It comes with Look pedals and a Cateye wireless computer for $1000. My previous bike was a Cannondale CAAD 9, which I sold because I wasn't riding enough to justify keeping it. Since then I've torn my knee up and can't run anymore, so I'm looking to get back into riding. I was looking to purchase a full carbon bike, but I'm thinking it may be better to spend less money while I'm getting back into the sport and I can always upgrade later. Any advice on whether this is a good deal or not would be greatly appreciated. I can't figure out how to load a pic, but the bike looks just like this one: https://members.cox.net/vincekidd/cervelo.JPG


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

A $1000 for a road bike is a good deal, in my book. Whatever you do I would make sure to get good photos of the entire bike, tires, frame, forks, derailer etc. A 2009 S1 will run $2200 less 10% end of the year sale. But then you have to get pedals, etc. How is the size? Is it the right size? Buying a bike is like buying shoes, don't buy the wrong size, you will never be able to us it.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

rharrell,

You are cross postiing...hurry up and close the deal on the Cervelo and then join us Cervelo owners in here and cervelo.com.

Hope it's the right size for you, it's a good deal.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

He Guys Good Evening

I have an opportunity to get an 08 Soloist Alluminum Cervelo, Can you guys educate me on this bike? I currently own an 09 Cannondale Supersix and a Specialized Tarmac 07 they are both Carbon and to be honest I am looking for a work horse for winter training. and I am thinking about getting this deal can I get your input as to what to expect on this bike, and if I buld it up with Sram Red Components and Mavics sl rims what am I looking at weight wise? Also I am 190 lbs dont know if that critical for this alluminum bike.

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------

